# Your favourite photos by your favourite photographers



## manda (Oct 9, 2003)

There's a thread about our favourite paintings, but not one for our favourite photographs! 

Post your favourite photographs by your favourite photographers...

Anton Corbijn





















Max Dupain











I love this man..Corrivetti


----------



## nukie (Oct 9, 2003)

All by Harold Edgerton.  All stunning in my belief.


----------



## carlita (Oct 9, 2003)

sally mann:






michal macku:






spencer tunick (the full size version looks MUCH better):






d. brian nelson:






and this last guy isn't _actually_ a photographer i guess, but he uses photography and i really like this picture.  anyway...

david hockney:


----------



## oriecat (Oct 9, 2003)

Just about anything by Ansel Adams with the words "Half Dome" in the title.

And this guy I did a paper on in high school for photo class... I don't remember his name.   He had all these beautiful b/w images in Ireland.

And this pic by Helen Leavitt (from another paper! college this time, I think that was for my Women in Modern Art class)  can't really find her stuff online, at least in my google search.  But she did these great candid street shots of kids.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 9, 2003)

James Nachtwey:


















All these photos by James Nachtwey can be viewed at http://www.jamesnachtwey.com/


----------



## havoc (Oct 10, 2003)

I must the say the girl with the cig. is interesting..... LOL

Only Carli LOL


----------



## HedFire (Oct 10, 2003)

keith carter:










far too many by him to list,  visit his website www.keithcarterphotographs.com

misha gordin:






joel peter-witkin:






there is one by sally mann that i cannot find anywhere on the web. it is that girl with the cig but she is standing in the middle of two other girls who are shrouded in darkness but the middle girl is illuminated like an angel....its so beautiful but i cannot find it


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm also a big fan of Sally Mann.  Some of my favorites are "the new mothers", "tobacco spit", and "Jesse and the deer".  "Candy cigarette" is also at the following link.

www.sallymann.org

Recently I've been quite enamoured with Phil Borges' portraits.  Particullarly his panos from Kenya.  Check them out at:

www.philborges.com


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 10, 2003)

Twist 

Have you seen the documentary War Photographer about James Nachtwey? I saw part of it this week. Think it was on HBO2.  Some of it is hard to watch.

This is link to the moves site http://www.war-photographer.com/


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 10, 2003)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Twist
> 
> Have you seen the documentary War Photographer about James Nachtwey? I saw part of it this week. Think it was on HBO2.  Some of it is hard to watch.



A while back I caught a documentary on him that was airing on PBS. I'm not too sure what it was called, but it too was difficult to whatch at times. I'll have to try and find the name of it. It could be the same documentary.


----------

